# Loney Ratties Broked hearts club </3 (introductions)



## Yasmin (Sep 24, 2014)

Hiya.

About 5 months ago I adopted the most lovely 3 girlies I ever did set my eyes on. The owner however had kept them in a horrid state and about 3 months ago I lost one to a PT. 2 days ago I lost the runt of the litter (who had various cancers and a protein disorder) which broke me, but I can't even speak for the last girly who has developed (and burst, subsequently) a cyst. Now, my question is, I have another girl which I adopted about 2 weeks ago whom is meant to be introduced to 3 others that I have (I have ALL the rats), but I'm thinking, as they're both lonely and both very sociable, is it best to speed up the introduction process between the 2 of them?

I've done a lot of bedding-swapping and they've lived in very close proximity to each other and not a single reaction was had (not even fluffed up fur) except that they used to sleep in the corners closest to each other, as if they were together in a cage. 

So, I'm kinda just trying to work out if they're ready for real introductions yet or not...:thumbup1:


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

defiantly agree that introducing them would be a great idea, especially if they are r lonely.

Fancy Rats ? View topic - Introductions - the carrier method

Fancy Rats ? View topic - Introductions

here are some links from fancyratforums about introducing them. I prefer the carrier method myself, but use a small hamster cage instead .

good luck!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Yasmin said:


> I can't even speak for the last girly who has developed (and burst, subsequently) a cyst.


Are you sure that wasn't an abscess?
Rats are terribly prone to them.


----------



## Yasmin (Sep 24, 2014)

Thank you so much for the info!~


And I meant to say abscess, whoops. I keep on accidentally calling it a cyst even though it's not :U


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I would wait for the abcess to fully heal first before intros. Would love to see some photos of their first date


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> I would wait for the abcess to fully heal first before intros. Would love to see some photos of their first date


Why?
I've had groups of rats with abcess and it's never been an issue.


----------

